# Just built - 2008 Prince Carbon



## Ride_glendale (Sep 4, 2002)

Here are a couple photos of my newly built 2008 Prince Carbon. Decided to get a different color than the Team kit so enjoy the yellow. Initial feeling is that it IS stiffer than the Paris Carbon. Will review it further when I get more saddle time in.


----------



## t262m (Aug 7, 2007)

Thats some serious eye candy, yellow is the best color for that bike.


----------



## t262m (Aug 7, 2007)

What size frame is that?


----------



## Ride_glendale (Sep 4, 2002)

its 46.5cm sloping.


----------



## pina-gal (Dec 19, 2006)

haha you cant resist the temptation and went for it eh? very nice bike :thumbsup:


----------



## t262m (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm getting a 46.5 4:13 should be here in about a week how does the compact goemetry work out on the Prince.


----------



## LJ1 (May 6, 2006)

You've done a great job :thumbsup:


----------



## Ride_glendale (Sep 4, 2002)

LJ1 said:


> You've done a great job :thumbsup:


Thanks a bunch, mate.


----------



## Ride_glendale (Sep 4, 2002)

t262m said:


> I'm getting a 46.5 4:13 should be here in about a week how does the compact goemetry work out on the Prince.


Of course since its a sloping model, I had to get a longer stem to compensate for the 1cm less on the TT. Overall, the Prince is stiffer than the Paris Carbon. My question of would I feel the difference in the modulus carbon grades between the two frames? I think so. The prince does 'feel' more solid.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Hawt. It would look so good on me.


----------



## downnhilldemon (Sep 14, 2007)

Ride_glendale said:


> Here are a couple photos of my newly built 2008 Prince Carbon. Decided to get a different color than the Team kit so enjoy the yellow. Initial feeling is that it IS stiffer than the Paris Carbon. Will review it further when I get more saddle time in.



That is simply awesome...what does it ride like..Mark


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*nice build...*

bike looks fantastic!


----------



## messyparrot (Sep 17, 2007)

*Wow that is a brillant yellow ~ I love it!!!*


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

R G - that is a stunning bike. I had thought of getting the team color - but yours makes me reconsider. Would love to hear how it rides and the weight when you get a chance. Well done. Right click - save.


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

Ride_glendale said:


> Here are a couple photos of my newly built 2008 Prince Carbon. Decided to get a different color than the Team kit so enjoy the yellow. Initial feeling is that it IS stiffer than the Paris Carbon. Will review it further when I get more saddle time in.



What is that bike stand you're using?


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

I want one....so bad!!!


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

what are the prince carbons going for???


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

TejasRoadie said:


> what are the prince carbons going for???



frame, fork, headset = $5000

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=4281


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

thanks, well i know i can sell my super six and at least pay for the frame haha, the crazy things we do for this obsession


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

my first comment on anyones bike.....ever.

NICE freaking rig. Yellow rocks.......enjoy


----------

